# Bridge count



## von hollow (Oct 21, 2011)

Just wondering what the Mackinac Bridge count is at this time? When I crossed the bridge for the the Z1 opener I didn't see any ducks at the bridge. I know the number builds as the season progresses and I am hoping to head north around the 1st of November. Thanks for the updates. By the way the biggest number of birds I ever saw crossing the bridge had to exceed 10,000 as they streched from St. Ignance till the north pier.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Far as I know there's still only 1 Mackinaw bridge.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol that was funny.
I'm hunting it this year. My sons at northern so now I have an excuse!!!


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Was wondering when this thread would start.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Anybody been across lately?


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

My wife but if I asked her if she saw any nice redheads I would be on the couch for a week


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

There were redheads last weem


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

walter sniper said:


> My wife but if I asked her if she saw any nice redheads I would be on the couch for a week


I'm stealing this for future references.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

Hunted St. Martin's Bay last Saturday and Sunday. We did very well, but there are only a fraction of the ducks we should normally have this time of year, most of which I believe to be the local ducks we have through most of September. Almost entirely Redheads, but did manage a few other species. Nothing flying down the St. Mary's river yet, but when the winds finally turn to the North and the temperatures drop a bit, I would expect things to improve dramatically.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Things should change soon. The bridge is under a high wind warning plus there is a foot of snow in the forecast for Ontario.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

I think a few ducks might move today


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

walter sniper said:


> Lol that was funny.
> I'm hunting it this year. My sons at northern so now I have an excuse!!!


 Hey my grandson is a freshman at Northern... he’s from Kalamazoo so needs some direction. His name is Gabe Feller .. can find him on FB. Would be great if he had a couple hunting partners !


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

What hall is he in?LMK


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Spaulding


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

My sons in hunt (lol)
Pm ya later with some names


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok Gabe hunted yesterday and saw tons of divers but were set up on wrong side of the basin


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Gabe said two Northern students went missing on a lake today! No details yet.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Retiredducker said:


> Gabe said two Northern students went missing on a lake today! No details yet.


Not good I hope they are found alive and cold.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2017/10/reports_of_2_people_washed_int.amp

Not good. My sons pretty upset.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

walter sniper said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2017/10/reports_of_2_people_washed_int.amp
> 
> Not good. My sons pretty upset.


I hope they are found ALIVE I won't leave the launch without flares. I hope I will never have to use them.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

28 foot waves there. Not a smart idea to even be near. I can't imagine affecting a rescue in that surf against the rocks. No boat involved, they were swept off. Helo from Coast Guard Station TC is on scene. Looks pretty grim. Godspeed.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

TNL said:


> 28 foot waves there. Not a smart idea to even be near. I can't imagine affecting a rescue in that surf against the rocks. No boat involved, they were swept off. Helo from Coast Guard Station TC is on scene. Looks pretty grim. Godspeed.


News said biggest would be 38 foot waves holy crap.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Walter... can’t seem to retrieve your pm... send to [email protected]


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll be able to give an updated count in about48 hours.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

walter sniper said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2017/10/reports_of_2_people_washed_int.amp
> 
> Not good. My sons pretty upset.


Did they find them ?


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2017/10/witness_gets_pictures_of_near-.amp


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

No. Search suspended.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Really sad. Has anyone been across lately? Wonder if that wind pushed them out or if they found a spot to hide.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Girlfriend asked why so upset.... Told her we've all been young, dumb full of ***. An told her story.

Prayers


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

First I am praying for those young men... I went to Tech so I understand young and the it wouldn't happen to me thinking process...

If any birds moved they would be from the lower to the upper.... south winds where in high gear....

we just started get northern winds again....

I am home till next week and hope that we get a push that stops for a while.... to many of us have watched the push and be gone two days later....


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

The missing people are a couple wave watching not duck hunters. Not that that makes it any better.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I’ll be crossing the bridge within the hour.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just shy of 8000 longtails have been counted at whitefish point the last 5 days. Lots of other ducks as well.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There was a couple hundred in one raft east of the bridge. 3 rafts of 100 on the west plus about 200 a little farther out. There was a a pair of guy picking up there blocks closer to shore. 

Water had a slight ripple on it.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

With all luck we should be out there in the morning. Does anyone now of any issues of St Ignace city limits and where you cannot layout hunt?


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

lreigler said:


> With all luck we should be out there in the morning. Does anyone now of any issues of St Ignace city limits and where you cannot layout hunt?


State bottom lands are all of the great lakes to the waters edge, still obey the safety zones around any building house barn or shed and you'll be fine.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don’t know if it makes a difference to anyone but the lake is at the high point of the year. I’m guessing nearly 18” above last year.


----------



## WoodyMG (May 29, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I don’t know if it makes a difference to anyone but the lake is at the high point of the year. I’m guessing nearly 18” above last year.


All of the Great Lakes are way up.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

with the winter storm warning and snow coming in the western end should push some ducks down this weekend but not lot yet


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

There's good numbers of birds down in the bay. Just gotta find em away from pressure


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Retiredducker said:


> Hey my grandson is a freshman at Northern... he’s from Kalamazoo so needs some direction. His name is Gabe Feller .. can find him on FB. Would be great if he had a couple hunting partners !


Try Mud Lake/Munscong Bay on the St. Mary's River. Lots of RH, and BB now.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

walter sniper said:


> There's good numbers of birds down in the bay. Just gotta find em away from pressure


We found a few on the Bay today but also watched several large groups fly SE and continue out of the Bay. A little surprised they would migrate out into a brisk head wind


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes hunted today and saw clouds of birds moving. Had a good day.
Should have easily limited out but combo of misfires on me and buddies gun with some crappy ammo, shooting a box of shells behind the ducks, and just plain bad luck. An awesome day watching lots of birds and hanging with my bud.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

One raft of about 500 shortly after noon today. Stiff SW wind so they were east of the bridge a ways out.


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

The birds have finally arrived in the EUP


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I forgot to post yesterday. On the east side the was 2 rafts. The smaller on was probably 1,000 ducks. The larger was at least twice that. It was the first time I’ve seen all the divers get off the water at once. Terrific sight.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

bias said:


> The birds have finally arrived in the EUP


Wow!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Many Red Heads. Just the way they act they have been in the area long enough to be wise. East side a very large raft Saturday afternoon and Late this morning. Smaller Rafts on the west. Saw a few blue bills and a few Mallards.


----------



## von hollow (Oct 21, 2011)

Crossed the bridge on Friday at about 11:30am and much to my dismayed didn't see squat for ducks. Eating lunch at my cabin in th EUP looked out and saw a couple hundred landing in the bay. Saturday my son and I enjoyed the best diver hunt of our lives with plenty of action a limit of reds with a few bills mixed in and some good dog retrieves. Sunday morning watch a boat rally the ducks out of the bay at 7:30am, what a cloud of birds! Got enough action Sunday and Monday to keep things interesting but the wind direction made it hard to get birds in close. A lot of ducks in the EUP right now, left Tuesday and saw a raft of 500 on the eastern side of the bridge.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

i crossed saturday at noon was loaded with ducks both sides of the bridge


----------

